# Thank you



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

It sure dont look like you have any problems NICE pics


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Nice looking assortment of candles, I just started to dabble in candle making this year since I had a very good year and ended up with a lot of beeswax.


----------

